# USB Wi-Fi dongle keeps losing connectivity...



## bigtoque (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got my Linksys WUSB54G Wi-Fi dongle connected using the rum driver and have it set to connect to my wireless router with WPA.

The connection works fine in windows, and with the current setup, it connects to my router in FreeBSD, but after 5-15 minutes, the connection is lost.

I can usually restart the connection using the dhclient command once, but it always loses the connection again, and the dhclient always fails to restore communication the second time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 20, 2010)

If "dhclient wlan0" works,  (v8), 
you can alias it "dh" or something.
v7... unsure
if it does not connect again that way...
unsure (sh /etc/rc.d/netif restart?)
if so, you can alias the latter... to
"dh" or something.


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I might be getting ahead of myself, but it seems like I fixed the problem.

I added the lines:

```
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
```

to my /boot/loader.conf

and the problem seems to have gone away.


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 21, 2010)

[UPDATE]

Just as a quick update, just adding those lines of code didn't fix the problem. 

I think the actual problem was just that the signal strength was horrible with this little dongle. I went out last night and bought a Linksys WMP54G and now the connection is rock solid.

Apparently the connection wasn't perfect in Windows (a friend mentioned that I would constantly appear offline in chats and such). I assume the dongle kept losing connectivity and managing to re-establish it relatively quickly as I didn't really experience a "problem" even though it likely was there.

In short: my usb wi-fi dongle is a POS


----------

